# Visit



## dionedney (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi All

We are applying for a visa to live and work in Canada and we are comming over in August for a holiday and a look around. Can anyone suggest anything or anywhere that we could go that would give us a good idea of what life would be like like living in Canada?

We will be staying in Markham near Toronto

Thanks

Dion


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dionedney said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are applying for a visa to live and work in Canada and we are comming over in August for a holiday and a look around. Can anyone suggest anything or anywhere that we could go that would give us a good idea of what life would be like like living in Canada?
> 
> ...


Asking what is life like in Canada is same as asking how long is a piece of string. I notice you're in Australia where the climate is generally hot. The first thing you must get your head around is our cold winters. If you think you've experienced cold, believe me you have not. From November to March in Toronto you will experience snow and temperatures as low as -25c. Not all the time but certainly a goodly portion of the time. And winter brings all manner of problems which you would learn to deal with. All our homes/buildings are centrally heated with systems far superior to those in, say, the UK. Spring/Summer/Fall are usually very pleasant seasons although this year we are experiencing a somewhat cooler/wetter Summer than usual. Toronto is 1000 miles from the coast and situated on Lake Ontario. The Greater Toronto Area (GTA) has a population of 5-6 million and is regarded as one of, if not the, most ethnically diverse city on earth. 
Lots to do and close to picturesque lake areas for boating, water sports, fishing and if it's your bag, plenty of winter activities.
Markham is a suburb of Toronto, although a separate town in its own right. It has a very high Asian (Chinese) population resulting in lots of new development over the past 10-15 years. It has all the necessary amenities for family living.

I'm not sure if I have answered your question(s). If you want to be more specific I will provide more specific answers.


----------



## dionedney (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks. But just to clarify we are not in Australia we are in Ireland where the climate is definately not hot


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dionedney said:


> Thanks. But just to clarify we are not in Australia we are in Ireland where the climate is definately not hot


Sorry about that. I must have got mixed up with another thread. But in Ireland, you still don't know cold, lol.


----------

